# cristal or powder KNO3



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I bought some KNO3 (I live in Europe) that is in a strange crystalline form instead of usual powder type and I got assurances from the seller that is quite pure (like he would do any other way ).Do you know anything about this form of KNO3 and how should I check it?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

One way is to dissolve a certain amount in some distilled or RO water, then test the NO3 level. Not proving that it IS KNO3, but at least proving the NO3 part. Lets see if I can find the recipe...

OK. 
Use the Fertilator at this site. 
Make your own recipe. 
Use as accurate a scale as you can to weigh the product. 

One example:
.1 gram KNO3 added to 10 liters distilled or RO water should give you a test result very close to 6 ppm (mg/l).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Diana's method is probably the best way to verify it. Or you can take a very small amount and light it on fire with a match. If its KNO3 it should burn/spark. Other chemicals will not do this.

Don't use a large amount if you do this or you'll have a problem!


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Well that was what I had thought and tried (I had to mix it with regular sugar to make the fire—smoke bomb actually).

But then I got to see that Sodium Nitrate (NaCO3) could burn, too. And if you want to distinguish 
them apart by the color of the flames. Your equipments (the metal stick) have to be high purity.
Urgh...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is probably unlikely that the seller sold you another chemical. KNO3 isn't a precious chemical or anything. I bet its probably cheaper or at least the same price as anything else that looks like it.

+1 on the smoke bomb  I've had fun with those back in the day.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think that the seller sold me something else, its the purity that is in question here... now... I don't think that simple home test can actually tell precise purity...maybe if I take it to some medical lab or something...Have anyone of you even seen cristal form...what kinds are sold in big aqua shops?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes it is commonly sold in crystal form. KNO3 is a salt so it makes crystals which can be sold as is or ground to a fine powder. 

If you are looking to test purity then Diana is spot on. If it is not pure your test kit will read less KNO3 than there should be.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I never trusted those testers sold in aqua shops at least not those from my country but I'll go to a professional Lab and test there for purity.Nevertheless my thanks for your answers specially to Diana K which metod I'm going to use too so I can compare the results with those from the Lab and give You an update here.


----------

